# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Frog Moss issue

## Krusty

Hi, 

I recently became the Dad in charge of my sons Western Chorus Frogs (I am trusting that is what they are - someone with way more knowledge can maybe confirm that judging from the attached photos?)

I have had the frogs for a few weeks. Just recently I saw some "Zoo-Med Frog Moss" at a local pet store and wanted to try my hand at adding it to the tank. It has been roughly 3 days since I added the moss, and now it has these fine whispers of hair which I believe is mold perhaps? 

The frogs are usually by the water provided for them on the other side of the tank, and not necessarily in direct contact with the moss per say, but it is my concern.

I have read a few pages on the subject, and it seems this is natural to the moss if the dummy (that's me) adds to much humidity/water to the tank that allows this natural growth to occur?

Should I just leave it in there? I will cut back on the amount of water/humidity I add to the tank - as my thinking was moist is better than dry?

Any thoughts much appreciated in advance!

----------


## bill

It looks like you have it a bit too much water. I would remove it, let it dry out completely and try it again, although that frog moss it a tough moss to grow. It is a very slow grower and propagates very slowly. It may actually look dead for a few months before it will look better. It's a moss from temperate regions(think Washington state), which work well for pcf's, if you have enough patience for it. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------



----------

